# Wyler Electronic



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

My latest addition as rescued by Electric-Watches (Thank you Paul)

Not a very good picture. I love the fact it still has that 'Futuristic' look that a lot of the later Electrics/Electronics lost as the technology became embedded thus designs became subdued. Reminds me of the black Timex.

The watch looked a write off when I got it.










If you have a better shot of it Paul, please post it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

FuriousPig said:


> If you have a better shot of it Paul, please post it.


Sorry FuriousPig, didn't take any photos of it...but I do know it looks a lot better that your photo (sorry  )!


----------



## Romeo70 (Apr 8, 2010)

A very sharp watch!


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice watch the ruond lume dots and round cyclops are a nice touch.


----------



## sapcry (Feb 8, 2012)

I have just purchased a Wyler Electronic that was supposed to be running but isn't. If you put a slight pressure on the winding stem in the set position backwards, the second hand runs backwards as long as pressure is applied.I can't see how to get into the watch to change the battery. There is a ring around the crystal that lifts off, do you get into this watch through the front?


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I seem to recall Paul telling me that was the case. I'm sure if he picks this up he will tell you positively.


----------



## sapcry (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you Sir for that. I'm afraid to move on without some advice, I've done that before and the results were not pretty!


----------

